# Small Basement House Built to Expand?



## paulj (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum but all of the posts that I have read will were very helpful and were written without putting people down. So to my question:
My wife and own a small piece of the farm that I grew up on. We would love to move there soon. I would like to build a modest 1600 square foot home with a basement. Could we build the basement as a basement house and when we can afford to expand just put the second floor on the basement? If so, does anyone know an approximate dollar amount per square foot for a basement house? Thank you ask for your time.


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't have any idea what it would cost in your area, but it has been done. A while back I read about a place in the mid west where it was quite common back in the earlier part of the 20th century.

The big hurdle would be the permit/code requirements in your county or state.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

In several instances I have known of people who built that way . As mentioned before , local codes might prevent it . Have no idea about price per sq. foot .


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Paul, that is exactly what I've been wanting to do. Seems when I get a little saved toward getting it done, something occurs that takes my savings.

What I did was call the local Building Inspection Department's manager. He told me if the basement is a "walk-in" it would be legal to live in it while building the actual house. (You will need to call the Building Dept in your area and make sure he/she knows you will need to "live" in it until the top part, being your house, is built.) As for how much, I suggest you find someone in your area who is accustomed to digging out basements as well as someone who is accustomed to building them. Have them meet with you at the same time and discuss time and price with them.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sure it can be done, but make sure you get the "roof" sealed in good. Temp may not be as temp as you planned. May be better to dig and pour the entire basement but only build part of second story, add the rest later. Especially if it is not a daylight basement. Many houses are built complete, one story, dug in like a daylight basement. Put up the flat floor/roofdeck with a roofing membrane system to shed water They are so watertight even puddled water won't leak on a flat roof, later add underlayment right over it and build second story....James


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

With respect to the basement, having a "walk-in" type has a lot of benefits like ability to bring in things like tools, firewood, etc without tramping through the house. Also you get light on one side and you also can create natural drainage away from your foundation. 

Another option is building a small house on a slab and then expanding out later - we know a young family that did that.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The important part is making sure what you're investing time and money in is something you can "legally" move into.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, it is year ten for us living in the basement. Do it as a walk out--long story ours not do right ---imagine a daylight basement about six feet too deep so the windows and door would be underground when back filled. 

thus I had a moat around the basement with an addition where the entry was with stairs going down. Yep for years we crossed the moat over a bridge.

tips. plan and build to have a sump pump---savede the bacon many times with that.
Drainage around the foundation is very important. Oh, be smarter than me--not hard-- always keep a spare pump. --


----------

